# Dojenje > Općenito o dojenju >  Dojenje i lijekovi protiv boli

## Luna Rocco

Unaprijed se ispričavam moderatorici ako ima ovakva tema, ja je nisam pronašla, a užaaaaaaaaaasno me boli zub pa baš i nemam živaca detaljnije kopati.

Dakle, ubitačno me boli zub, sama sam s Kalebom i luda od boli, a moram se baviti djetetom, pa što smijem popiti dok ne dogovorim zubara? Čula sam negdje da mogu Lekadol, koji imam doma, ali na uputama piše da se "ne preporučuje" tijekom trudnoće i dojenja. Brzoooooo, po što da odjurim s njim u apoteku, svisnut ću?

----------


## Romina

Lupocet i evo ti jedna   :Love:

----------


## vanjci

lekadol da, to mozes.

----------


## lucky day

na velikoj vecini lijekova ces naci da se ne preporuca uz dojenje ili samo uz odobrenje lijecnika... mislm da setako pravno ogradjuju...
ali za lekadol sam od svog dr-a cula da je skroz ok, u rodilistu, od patronazne (dobro,k'o bi im u potpunosti vjerovao) ali i tu sam citala samo ne znam o cemu se radilo...
i popila sam ga par puta u ovih godinu dana...
sve pet...
drzi se...  :Love:

----------


## Maja

Moram se ograditi pa reći da uvijek možeš nazvati pedijatra, al za lekadol će ti sigurno reći da je ok  :Smile:

----------


## ivana7997

kad sam ja bila u slicnoj situaciji, saznala sam da pomaze voltaren. jer mi je lekadol pomagao otprilike kao milovanje po obrazu.

ovo sam nasla na plivazdravlje




> Liječenje diklofenakom tijekom dojenja je dopušteno. Pri oralnim dozama od 50 mg diklofenaka tri puta na dan tragovi aktivne tvari mogu se naći u mlijeku dojilje, ali u količinama tako malim da se ne očekuju nepoželjni učinci na dojenče.

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

Probaj sa 1gr paracetamola (2 tbl Lekadola, Lupoceta, Efferalgana...)
Ako ne pomogne slobodno uzmi Voltaren, Ibuprofen ili neki drugi antireumatik.
Pa nećeš piti to na lopate, samo da ti pomogne dok zubar ne sredi stvar, a s 1-2 tablete nećeš naškoditi djetetu, a sebi ćeš olakšati.

----------


## mamma san

Potpisujem gornji post...

ps
u bolnici nakon poroda, protiv bolova sam dobila voltaren.

----------


## leonisa

nakon carskog davali su  ketonal i ibuprofen. to bi onda znacilo da moze...valjda..

----------


## pinocchio

kad me ubitačno boli glava, a to je svaki mjesec pred mengu, drmnem jedan lupocet i sve prođe. to sam provjerila s više liječnika.

 :Love:  da zubobolja brzo prođe.

----------


## Arijana

Lekadol smiješ, nažalost jedino njega, a on nije od neke koristi.
Pošto sam doktorirala na zubobolji u trudnoći i tijekom dojenja   :Rolling Eyes:  , moja preporuka ti je da probaš s ispiranjem Oral B Adventage tekućinom. Isto tako možeš koristiti i Apipro dent - sprej na bazi propolisa, ili Gengigel otopinu za ispiranje.

----------


## Luna Rocco

Hvala vam, cure.
Arijana, prvo mi je palo na pamet ispiranje, ali nije imalo efekta...Lekadol je privremeno smirio stvari, a imam Voltaren u pripremi ako bol opet eskalira.

Kad dragi dođe kući idemo u obiteljski posjet lokalnom zubaru da ugasi prvi požar, a kad se malo bolje organiziram ću se ozbiljno pozabaviti tim zubom - dakle, konačno umrtviti živac kod nekog dobrog privatnjaka.

Brrr, stvarno je grda ta zubobolja, kad počne onako "trgati"...

----------


## ninochka

lupocet ziher smiješ a meni je on skroz ok. glavobolju ubije odmah pa bi možda i zubobolju   :Love:

----------


## leonisa

ispravak- ketonal i voltaren! (ne ibuprofen)

----------


## ivana7997

leonisa, to sto su to davali u bolnici nazalost ne znaci da smije uz dojenje. meni su davali analgin, a to ne smije.   :Sad:

----------


## thalia

> Hvala vam, cure.
> Arijana, prvo mi je palo na pamet ispiranje, ali nije imalo efekta...Lekadol je privremeno smirio stvari, a imam Voltaren u pripremi ako bol opet eskalira.
> 
> Kad dragi dođe kući idemo u obiteljski posjet lokalnom zubaru da ugasi prvi požar, a kad se malo bolje organiziram ću se ozbiljno pozabaviti tim zubom - dakle, konačno umrtviti živac kod nekog dobrog privatnjaka.
> 
> Brrr, stvarno je grda ta zubobolja, kad počne onako "trgati"...


Totalni off topic, jel ti treba dobar privatnik za preporučit? S time što je i dječji stomatolog isto.

Ont: U bolnici su mi dali ketonale, poslije poroda, nisam ih pila. Al sam dobila injekciju voltarena u goozu, tako da...

 :Love:  da brzo prođe.

----------


## leonisa

> leonisa, to sto su to davali u bolnici nazalost ne znaci da smije uz dojenje. meni su davali analgin, a to ne smije.


ne mogu vjerovat...to je normalna procedura tamo!!!! sva sreca sto sam doslovno svela na minimum- 2 sprice i to prije dizanja i prije tusiranja. napisala sam "to bi onda znacilo da moze...valjda.." i moja skepticnost je bila s razlogom.

----------


## iki

I ja sam u bolnici nakon carskog dobivala 2 analgina dnevno i dojila   :Mad:

----------


## martinaP

Voltaren može, analgin ne. (iako kod nas u bolnici serijski daju analgine pri porodu i nakon poroda  :Mad:  ).

----------


## yasmin

u Vinogradskoj su davali šogi ibuprofen, a nama  na sv. duhu analgin

super za voltaren jer meni paracetamol gotovo ništa ne pomaže kod bolova

----------


## Luna Rocco

Jel možete vjerovati da me zubarka praktički proglasila ludom? Nakon što mi je pregledala zube ustanovila je kako joj "izgledaju super" i da je nemoguće da me bole!
Naime, osim petice gore lijevo, bole me i neki zubi dolje lijevo - čini mi se na mejstu gdje se dodiruju šestica i sedmica. Zubarka je odbila otvarati zube "dok se ne odlučim koji me boli" i sprašila me doma!!

Mislim...Nemam komentara. Ispala sam plačivagina. :shock:

----------


## ivana7997

a rtg?

----------


## lucky day

znas da su mene bolili zubi (otrilike dva) nakon poroda...ne jako kao tebe (ja sam se cak mogla suzdrzati od lekadola a nisam neki heroj) ali ja se jako bojim zubara pa idem redovito za svaku tockicu ili na najmanji znak boli da sprijecim moguce jako bolne intervencije...

rekla mi je da to cesto nakon poroda bole zubi i da to ima veze sa zubnim mesom koje vise nije tako jako prokrvljeno kao u trudnoci (mnogim zenama jako krvare desni za vrijeme trudnoce) i vraca se u normalu...
dobro je provjerila i nije nista nasla... ali mi je bar zamijenila staru plombu novom, kad sam vec dosla  :Razz:  
'bolovi' su prestali uskoro...

----------


## Luna Rocco

> a rtg?


E, to ću ići kad mi se čika Zubo vrati s godišnjeg (ova ga zamjenjuje). Samo prije moram skoknuti kod ginića na uzv, jer smo zadnji put kad sam trebala na rendgen otkrili Kaleba.  :Razz:

----------


## Mala01

Podižem topic jer mi HITNO treba savjet.
Naime, imam isti problem koji je imala Luna Rocco sa početka topica: bila sam kod zubara i nakon toga (valjda mi je sve to iziritirano) me jaako bolio zub. Popila sam Lupocet oko 12, čekala 2 sata i bol nije jenjavala nego se pojačavala!
Nisam mogla niš drugo nego popiti jedan KETONAL od 50mg (oko 14 sati). I. sam dala cicu odmah nakon što sam popila (dok se još nije apsorbiralo). Beba ima 9 mjeseci. 
KOLIKO SATI nakon što se popije Ketonal smijem OPET dojiti???

Ja sam za svaki slučaj kupila (kršitelj koda) 2 i bočicu i dudu, navečer će dobiti mliječnu kašicu, ali brine me NOĆ  :/  još uvijek intenzivno dojimo po noći...
Što mi je činiti, molim za savjet.

----------


## martinaP

Ketonal (Knavon, ketoprofen) se u vrlo malim količinama izlučuje u mlijeko, tako da ako si popila samo 50mg, mislim da ne moraš prekidati dojenje (nisam savjetnica, ali tako bih ti rekla da me dođeš pitati u ljekarnu). Inače, dok dojiš smiješ piti Voltaren (ako ti paracetamol nije dovoljan).

Općenito, ta skupina lijekova (nesteroidni antireumatici) nisu razlog za prekidanje dojenja, ukoliko se ne uzimaju svaki dan u većim dozama dulje vrijeme.

----------


## Mala01

MartinaP, puno hvala! Lakše mi je kad to pročitam. Izdojila sam se, pričekat ću do iza ponoći, onda će proći više od 10sati od kad sam popila, i onda ću mu dati cicu ako traži.

----------


## leonisa

dizem...u subotu me poceo boliti zub. nedjelju sam jedva prezivjela. ponedjeljak sam zivjela na ibuprofenima, al djaba, nakon 2h ne djeluju vise. popdne sam zavrsila na kiretazi zuba.
u ljekarni mi nisu htjeli dati nista osim lupoceta, lupocet je ko da me netko golica percem, a treba mi nesto da me nokautira. bol je nepodnosljiva.
uzela sam ketonal jer se sjecam da sam ga dobivala nakon carskog, osim sto na njemu pise ne vise od 2 tablete u 24h, a ja sam ih 4 (i sad doslovno vristim, boli me i dok ovo tipkam, svako slovo) pise da se ne pije uz dojenje, jer nije ustvrdjena sigurnosna primjena.
help, cime da se nokautiram da prezivim? sutra bi istovremeno rodila i imala carski da mogu birati izmedju ove ili one boli...

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

kombiniraj lekadol 4x2 tbl od 500mg (dakle 4x 1 gram) i ibuprofen ili ketonal ako ti ibuprofen ne pomaže
koji imaš?
(što je to kiretaža zuba?
zapravo nisam sigurna da želim znati  :scared:  :Sick: )

----------


## leonisa

ibuprofen 400
ketonal 100

na hitnoj prek telefona su prevo rekli ne ketanol, al na kraju da nece biti nista od te kolicine, tj. da necu dugo koristiti ga. al ibuprofen 400 je svaka 4-6h. ono, popila sam u 3 jedan i nista. odmrzla pola skrinje na obrazu i nista.
jedino mi djeluje ketonal, al drzi 4h, a trebao bi 12.
sta ce biti S. ako se ubijem 24h s tabelatama? prekoracim dozu. u suprotnom bi me mogla cut, ako vec i nisi. vristim u naletima.

mislim da ti sam naziv govori dovoljno. uzmi u obzir da je upala pa ni injekcije anestezije bas nisu djelovale. :pakao:

----------


## BusyBee

Meni lupocet nije pomagao, a panadol 2x500mg odjednom, svaka 4 sata jest (a oba su paracetamol) - za glavobolju koju su mi inace mogli smiriti jedino inekcijama voltaren-apaurin-dexamet. sto tada (Kai je imao 2-3 mj) nije dolazilo u obzir.

----------


## leonisa

e, za nevjerovat!
jucer sam popila ibuprofen i nista, ko da nisam. i u agoniji bolova 2h i onda popijem lekadol 2x500 i drzalo me 5h. i navecer opet i do jutra. jutros sam opet.
dulje me drzalo i od ketonala.

hvala vam  :Kiss:

----------


## Jurana

Ima i ovo

----------


## leonisa

ok, ja i gazirano (a tu spadaju i sumece tablete) not so good  :Sad: 
al super za link, vjerujem da ce sve ovo jos nekome dobro doci i pomoci  :Smile:

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

meni taj lupocet šumeći nije nešto
ista gramaža kao i dva lekadola od 500
a lekadoli su mi puno efikasniji
ali nekome je bolji lupocet
netko više voli šumeće
ja, poput leonise, nisam baš fan

----------


## Jurana

Meni se baš dobar pokazao, zato sam ga preporučila.

----------


## Looli

Svojedobno dok sam dojila, bila je jedna super stranica na kojoj sam znala provjeravati sto i koliko ulazi u mlijeko, te sto je dozvoljeno tokom dojenja i trudnoce...Uz broje bioloske podatke, bilo je i upozorenje tipa "semafora" : crveno-nedozvoljeni, zuto-granicni, zeleno-dozvoljeni...i sad sam pokusala pronaci taj link, al ne ide...nesto tipa: LACTORGANICA ili nesto slicno...al na zalost ne mogu pronaci...

ALI, uspijela sam pronaci slican link: http://toxnet.nlm.nih.gov/cgi-bin/sis/htmlgen?LACT

pa mozda nekome pomogne....

----------


## Looli

evo i ova je super:

http://www.breastfeedingonline.com/m....FIkUj5sz.dpbs

----------


## Mila majka

Pijem Lekadol i nekako mi je slabašan, a moram izdržati još koji dan dok antibiotik (upala zuba) ne počne djelovati. Čitam ovdje da je i Voltaren ok. Ima li još što što bi bilo jače od Lekadola, a da može poslužiti za par dana dok antibiotik ne sredi upalu? vidim da je tema relativno stara pa se nadam da možda ima još nešto, Voltatren mi zvuči prebrutalno. Ili sam u krivu...
Puno hvala!

----------


## buba klara

Mozes uzeti Neofen (on je na bazi ibuprofena), puno je jači od Lekadola. Nama su to rekli jos u bolnici, nakon poroda na Sv. Duhu.  Osim njih, to su mi je potvrdila i pedijatrica i moja dr. opće prakse. Ja sam ga uzimala kod svake migrene dok sam dojila svo troje djece, drugacije ne bih bila izdrzala.

----------


## Mila majka

Puno hvala, nadam se da ću uspjeti čim prije do ljekarne!  :Trči:

----------


## KrisZg

Nama su na merkuru dijelili brufene od 400 kao bonbone xD... Ne bih nmogla hodati bez njih

----------


## Kaae

Ibuprofen je prvi izbor za dojilje, bilo koje gramaze (naravno, treba citati sto pise na kutiji). Drugi izbor je paracetamol. Voltaren se ne preporuca.

----------

